# What to expect after spaying??



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello! My 6 month old Chloe is getting spayed tomorrow  and I want to know any advice of what to expect from her? Tired? Lots of pain? Any advice would be great. Thank you.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Koda just had hers last Wednesday. You may have seen on other posts but she was groggy the first night we brought her home. She was excited to see us but just laid down by us wherever we were. Once we gave her some food later that night she perked up a bit but other than that it was a pretty calm night. They say to limit the water the first night and only 1/2 of her normal dinner later in the evening. We waited till 8. After that is all about keeping them focused and not running around, easier said that done for sure. We have had a heck of a time trying to keep Koda calm. It is probably best that we went back to work this week as she has less time to be able to run around. 

There were two things the vet told us to watch for. A hematoma - bump filled with blood. They said it wasn't anything serious, sometimes they drain it, sometimes just let it go. The other is a seroma - pocket of fluids next to incision. This is what Koda got, it comes from too much activity. I know Koda had some energy but we didn't walk her, play wtih her, nothing so I was a littel surprised but whatever. They just ask that you keep an eye on it and if it gets too big they will drain it. Neither seem to be a huge deal, just something to watch out for.

Chloe will be fine, I think the whole process is harder on us than on them since we need to keep them calm.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

My 6 month old just went through it last week. The first night she was in pain. She was pacing and switching positions all night long. She just couldn't get comfortable. The next day she was still a little slow but ready to play. By the 3rd day she was acting crazy like normal! I bought a ton of new toys to try to keep her calm but I also have a 3 year old daughter so of course it did not work. I had no choice but to keep her in the crate most of the time. Thankfully she heeled with no problems! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella gets spayed on Monday. I am so scared for her. She'll be staying overnight, and I wil miss her so much!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Its been a while for me, but, it depends on how your vet is...ours kept Maggie overnight, so, when we got her, she was regular old Maggie (and tried to jump out of the back of a tall SUV by herself the day we brought her home :doh When my parents got Abby spayed, they took her home the same day. Abby was groggy and in a bit of pain..she wouldn't eat the first day, but, the next afternoon, she ate a bowl of plain oatmeal. After that, she was fine.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My dog didn't very much care for being spayed. She was very unhappy for several days - I kept reading about how people's puppies bounced back so quickly, Flora did not. She moped and cried a lot, and refused to pee or poo for about 36 hours. I just let her relax and gave her lots of cuddles, because she had basically had a hysterectomy and that's a huge surgery.

Be prepared for a sad dog for a day or so. Try to keep her calm, prevent her from jumping, running. And give her lots of kisses.  She will be fine.


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you so much! I will let you know how she does.


----------

